# Quick and Easy Tempura Chicken



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 7, 2015)

Sometimes carbonated liquid can be hard to come by.  This recipe relies on baking powder to leaven the batter.  It is about as foolproof as it gets, and is yummy and versatile.  I use it for tempura chicken, tempura veggies, etc.

Tempura Batter
Ingredients:
1 cup ap flour
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4, tsp. garlic powder (optional)
2 tsp. double-acting baking powder
1 large egg
3/4 cup chicken broth, or water
4 inches cooking oil.
Seasonings that you would like, such as black pepper, 5-spice powder, sage, your personal favorites.

Mix all ingredients into a batter while the oil is heating.  I cut DW's chicken breast into inch cubes, put them into the batter and stirred to coat.  I then used a for to remove them from the batter and into the hot oil.  Cook for 4 minutes submerged.  They float really well, and sometimes won't turn over, and so I used a spider to hold them under.  Remove and drain on a rack over paper towels.  Serve with your favorite sauce or dressing.

I placed two whole drumsticks into the batter and deep fried them for eight minutes.  They came out very good.

I've also used this batter for fish, pork, anything I want a super light, and crispy coating on.  If you're daring, add some ground hot peppers, or pepper sauce to the batter.

Enjoy.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## msmofet (May 9, 2015)

Sounds great. 

I use a recipe close to this (I add some cornstarch to it) for sweet and sour chicken/pork.


----------



## Kayelle (May 9, 2015)

Did you leave the baking soda out of the recipe Chief? I don't understand how it could be "carbonated" without it.  I do a similar batter for fish without the egg, and equal parts of BS and BP, along with a little cornstarch like MsM.


----------



## RPCookin (May 9, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Did you leave the baking soda out of the recipe Chief? I don't understand how it could be "carbonated" without it.  I do a similar batter for fish without the egg, and equal parts of BS and BP, along with a little cornstarch like MsM.



Double acting baking powder.  It swings both ways.  It creates some bubbles when it's mixed in a water based liquid, then it releases even more when heat is applied.  Baking soda requires an acid to create bubbles.


----------



## Kayelle (May 9, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Double acting baking powder.  It swings both ways.  It creates some bubbles when it's mixed in a water based liquid, then it releases even more when heat is applied.  Baking soda requires an acid to create bubbles.



OK, thanks for the explanation RP. I don't bake so I sure don't have "double acting baking powder"..it's a wonder I have just regular that's not expired.
My fish batter has lemon juice, so there's the acid for the baking soda.
BTW.....here's my fish batter for anyone interested.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/my-perfect-fish-batter-71933.html


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 9, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Double acting baking powder.  It swings both ways.  It creates some bubbles when it's mixed in a water based liquid, then it releases even more when heat is applied.  Baking soda requires an acid to create bubbles.



You hit the nail right on the head.  As for adding cornstarch, I usually use half cornstarch, and half ap flour.  This time, I simply forgot the cornstarch, and the tempura chicken still came out light and fluffy, maybe not quite as crispy though.  In fact, this is the first time I forgot to add the cornstarch.  Not sure how that happened.  Thanks all for the reminder.  It won't happen again.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

